

Tell HN: My iPhone accessory based cycling computer - mattbauer
http://en.pedalbrain.com

======
mattbauer
I've been working on this since the first day Apple released the accessory
information for an iPhone. It works quite well and even have some professional
cyclists and triathletes test it. I'll be releasing the rest of the site and
applications over the next few months. The plan is to have everything ready in
March including availability at your local bike shop.

